# she comes home tomorrow



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

The picture was from the first of the month. She's 7 weeks old now.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

Cute, cute! I bet you are excited!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

OH I just luvs her. 
Nancy


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

We are excited she should be a nice addition to the place.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

She is way cute, but there are problems with bringing home such a young puppy. Do you know them?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Nothing should be that cute!


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

We do not know them we had to go 4.5 hours to get her. We were not going to get her for a week or so but the mother weaned them on her own, so we went ahead and made the drive to get her. Both parents appeared to be sound dogs. Both working dogs. They are pyrenese anatolion crosses so i guess she is a second generation cross. No comes the task of teaching the kids that she isn't a pet like the house dog. At the same time i want her to be protective of the children as well as livestock. Mostly she is for the chickens but i also usually have a few lambs and a jersey.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

She is so beautiful! I love the breed. It is so perfect. Friendly, soft, loving, and ready to protect its flock. You will have a wonderful dog.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Maura said:


> She is way cute, but there are problems with bringing home such a young puppy. Do you know them?


The dog will be fine. I bring home all my LGDs at 5wks. I'm sure the OP can figure out how to feed the puppy at that size at 7wks.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

She's doing great, however the three and five year olds have a really hard time with her not being a play toy. The only bad thing is the gander won't let him sleep in the barn wirh the birds. The goose is sitting and he's a bit over protective. We'll try and intoduce them tomorrow when we can supervise. She's very well behaved around the animals, she pays almost no attention ti them at all. Her test was 200 3 week old chick 3 ducks and the ----ed off goose.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Good looking pup, good luck with the Gander


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sure the geese will get used to her. She literally pays no attention to them so I figure he'll get tired of flapping is wings soon enough.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice mix with the breeds...so I hear!

That is a bit young as the pup would have been better off (even after eaning) staying with its parents long enough to learn some of what they do to "work" the place. Now, you'll need to protect her while she learns to use her own genetic tendancies to "work" your place. That will inevitably get into bonding that many breeders frown on; however, if your place is small enough and you want the pup to grow up protecting your children too, I personally see nothing wrong in it.

I wish you the best with the puppy.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with your children interacting with the puppy. He needs to bond to them if you want him to protect them. Exposing him to the critters is enough, he doesn't need to sleep with them at this point. He also very much needs to socialize with other dogs. If he doesn't he will have issues with other dogs and not know how to relate to them. Another problem would be bite inhibition. Since he is not with his litter mates he will learn bite inhibition on you, your children, and the chickens. He needs a dog friend.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I am aware of the bonding issues. I only have six acres and expect she will have some bond with us no matter what. She will be left out at night to protect the place and my intentions are for her to be in the pasture with the hens most of the time. I know its not the conventional way about things, but i think it will work out. The main problems are ***** and hawks. I believe just her presence will do alot of the job.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Maura said:


> There's nothing wrong with your children interacting with the puppy. He needs to bond to them if you want him to protect them. Exposing him to the critters is enough, he doesn't need to sleep with them at this point. He also very much needs to socialize with other dogs. If he doesn't he will have issues with other dogs and not know how to relate to them. Another problem would be bite inhibition. Since he is not with his litter mates he will learn bite inhibition on you, your children, and the chickens. He needs a dog friend.


Although I will admit not knowing much about LGD's & we just got our 1st 2 the end of April I disagree with having a dog friend for an LGD. With stray dogs that roam around or people drop off I don't want mine getting used to other dogs. Besides coyotes & other predators they will need to make sure no strays, etc. get into my pastures with my goats also.

When I take them to the vet I take them in the back door or the vet/assistant come outside to give them their shot, etc. so they aren't around other dogs.

Make sure she has plenty of toys to chew on & teach her the word "NO" early on while puppy biting you, your children or poultry.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I totally agree on working that puppy's bite inclination with other dogs! My little pup is chewing on my grown lab and, occasionally, he puts her in her place. (I'ld actually like to see him put her in her place more frequently.) 

I also agree your LGD does NOT need to socialize with dogs outside those you, yourself, own. However, your dog DOES need to be obedient to you in whatever situation it finds itself...and this includes your being around other dogs.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

The geese seemed to have accepted ava being in there. We put her in a unsed rabbit colony so the gander couldn't chicks got in with her and i didn't see her playing with them at all.the kids got to play with her for awhile they all had a great time. I really ration play times I want strongest bone to be with the birds. So far she is an amazing pup and learns things pretty much right away.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The purpose of the dog friend is to mentor the puppy. It doesn't need to be a permanent companion, or even live with the puppy. She is just a baby.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I do understand she is a baby and treat her as such. I have raised several puppies and taught bite restraint with an ouch and pulling away. I do plan to take her to a friends to play with their puppy. But no strange dogs around the house. I would lime her to be friendly in public but not allow other dogs on the farm. However so far there has not been any play biting actually very little play at all. She will chase the kids around for a few minutes or play with me briefly and then wanders off on her own.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, she is already showing signs of an independent puppy, something I love about the LGD breeds. They will play and bond with whatever; but they will maintain their unique thinking/confidence in being on their own.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

She ignores the geese and chicks because she doesn't have prey drive. That is the wonder of the LGD dogs. Sometimes they get to where they want to try to "play" with other critters, but they don't have prey drive. They are just such wonderful dogs.
I always keep ours in the house at night until they are 3-4mo old or more. They do bond with the humans, but they will protect humans too. And they get to see other critters during the daytime when they see them outside. That protects them from coyotes at night and stray dogs until they are big enough to care for themselves.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Jandersen, one of the things I'm learning with my pup is that "play time" with me needs to be where I teach her to let me do whatever I want with her body, i.e. pull her little toes apart, open her mouth to look inside, fiddle with her ears and virtually explore her entire body for ticks. (I am doing this because I want to be able to do whatever needs to be done should she ever get hurt.) If you're not doing this already, you may want to consider it. Oh and the other things I'm doing during this time is have her "sit", "stay", "roll over" & "be still". She is learning these words quickly; and at the end of this play time she gets a treat.


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

jandersen said:


> The picture was from the first of the month. She's 7 weeks old now.


My Sampson looked just like her when he was a pup! So cute and furry.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

How's your pup doing? Cannot find her name in this thread...have you given her one yet?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Her name is Ava. She's doing quite well she comes and sits on comand. She is great during grooming nail clipping and such. She also does well with the birds for the most part. I have caught her chasing a chicken or two and corrected her. The only small problem is she really like to play with the kids and nips them. I believe training the 3 year old is the real problem his negitve reaction "very vocal" encourages her. So we are currently working with them both. All in all I am still very pleased with her.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

jandersen said:


> Her name is Ava. The only small problem is she really like to play with the kids and nips them. I believe training the 3 year old is the real problem his negitve reaction "very vocal" encourages her. So we are currently working with them both. All in all I am still very pleased with her.


 Well Ava is just a baby herself, if she had hands to play tag with the kids she would. 
For mouthing nipping ect, I grab the dog and slide my thumb under their tongue pinch hold their lower jaw, tell them "no bite". Careful They will struggle, not because you are hurting them, the tongue touches the back roof of the mouth and they think they are going to choke. If they whip the head fast enough them razor puppy teeth may get ya. Then I love em up, patt em on the butt and send them back to play.
PS Nice rooster on the hand, I have one with boxing gloves on my left kneecap


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks s rock 'that's just what we have been doing, and then turning away and ignoring her. The rooster was my last tattoo I'm really happy with how it came out.


----------

